# How to clean used gravel?



## zomblue

ok - STILL workin on my bargain 30gal - came with gravel...
what's the best way to clean the rocks?

I wondered if just a hot rinsing is enuf, or is there more I should
do to make the gravel safe for my new tank setup? Never know
what all went on in the previous tank (sickness/bacteria etc).

I imagine these same questions get posted over & over by newbs - 
but I searched & didn't come up with these particular answers.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Calmwaters

I would put it in the bath tub or sink and poor boiling water over it a couple of times. That should kill any uckys it might have.


----------



## willow

hi
please don't worry about asking 
i like calmwaters idea,i think it's good.
you could always use bleach( i wouldn't know the ratio of bleach and water though )
making sure you really rinsed it,and then use a dechlorinator after.
i hope this helps,and have fun setting up the new tank.
what's going in there ?


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

all the above advice is good ;D
i normally just wash it with hot-boiling water when i got my used tank [my 20gal]
and my fishies are swimming all happy and dandy ;D
just use the dechlorinator and make sure they are rinsed off nice and good ;D

do you have any plans for fishies?


----------



## MoneyMitch

http://www.fishforum.com/freshwater-aquariums/sand-washing-rinseing-tutorial-28436/


use the same method and you will get some good results. but since your gravel is used i would let it completely dry out after you wash it to ensure everything is dead. Money


----------



## zomblue

Once again ty for all the advice!

I have an idea about a coupla oscars (because I raised them before) - 
would that 30 (technically 29 gal) be a good starter size? I know I eventually had to move mine to 
a 55 gal because they grew so big.

Started with my 10 gal & I now own 7 tanks! lol - local town-wide garage sales...also picked up a few 2-$3 bits boxes (now have 3 gravel vacs) & 5 air pumps & 3 filters - decorations - all sortsa fishy things etc... is fun & CHEAP! So... many cool things passed on (one woman's junk is another ones treasure)! lmao


----------



## Teammuir1

*Great time for this question*

Thats super timing.. 
I to have some Rock... that need a good cleaning..
I purchased a tank about 2 weeks ago...
and the rock fills up a 5 gallon bucket... well that 
what I have it stored in.. I am sure the Rock is still wet 
down in the near bottom of that bucket....
so I to have been thinking as to how to clean it..
I am glad that you asked this question.....
only reason that I have not started to clean this 
Rock yet is .... well there are finer pieces of WHITE
shell or Rock or somthing mixed in with the Natural 
Color rock.. I dont like that look.. I actually thougt about 
just throwing it out.. but I guess I will strain it some how
to get out the little white ones.. LOL.. sounds like a chore to 
me... but oh well.. Great POST.... )

thanks 
Ron


----------



## SinCrisis

i would avoid bleach for rinsing gravel... some rocks may be porous and absorb the bleach, in which case turns the gravel in an aquarium killer. Boiling water, then a long time baking in the sun is what I do.


----------

